
Hungary's Euroskeptic leader Orban claims victory - edem
https://edition-m.cnn.com/2018/04/08/europe/hungary-election-results-intl-4/index.html
======
voidr
Orbán is not Euroskeptic, he does not want to leave the EU. CNN can't even
write a title without falsehoods.

> Orban has criticized the European Commission despite Hungary's status as one
> of the largest recipients of EU development funds, which account for more
> than 4% of the country's Gross National Income, according to EU budget
> figures.

So he is not allowed to criticise the EU in exchange for money?

~~~
zimpenfish
> > Orban has criticized the European Commission

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Euroscepticism](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Euroscepticism)

> Euroscepticism (also known as EU-scepticism) means criticism of the European
> Union (EU) and European integration.

~~~
voidr
Same source:

> It can also mean opposition to and total rejection of the EU (anti-EU-ism).

> Viktor Orbán is the soft Eurosceptic

~~~
zimpenfish
From your original post, "Orbán is not Euroskeptic"

You've just quoted something that disagrees with your original statement.

------
lesss365
Unfortunately, his win was expected

